# How do I add/build a front deck?



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

From the first day I bought the boat I wanted a front deck with storage and a livewell. I fabricate metal for a liveing, so wood/fiberglass is like another language to me. So here are my questions:

1) Do I need to use marine grade ply wood? Why?
2) Would I be better off sealing regular ply with epoxy resin?
3) Yes, weight is a concern(not a question )
4) How do I make it non-skid?










Thanks in advance.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

try ---bateau.com ---and their links and you will be well informed

1.foam is the lightest then good marine plywood(see above)because reg. has voids --affects strength

just my 2 bits


I understand that custom gheenoe has plug in parts==decks etc
from reading previous posts

good luck!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Contact Custom Gheenoe, they have premade front decks.
Drop in place, add the fittings you need.

If you decide to build, epoxy, fiberglass, and plywood
are easier to work than sheet metal. And the tools are cheaper.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

http://customgheenoe.com/index.html

I beleive they make a plug and play front deck with storage, bolt in design.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I've seen the plug-n-play deck....not sure that I like how it looks. I'm sure I can handle building it with plywood. I just don't know how to seal, glass, epoxy, and make it look like it was always there.

I did scope out bateau.com, I don't know what materials to use/buy.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Epoxy and fiberglass cloth are easy to work.
You make the shape you want from plywood.
Take pics of where you want it mounted, post 'em,
we'll show you how to make it look a factory installation.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Will 1/2" plywood suffice? Obviously it will be supported as needed.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Half inch will do it, or two layers of quarter inch exterior luan.
Epoxy seals, fiberglass and epoxy add rigidity and strength.
Paint with non-skid to finish. Easy to accomplish, just takes time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As far as glass goes, I would suggest using 1708 biaxial cloth. I myself am a metal fabricator and after 5 months into my rebuild, I will tell you that metal is way easier than this glass stuff. I had done parts of my skiff with woven roving and chop strand mat but I had to go back and redo some areas with 1708. It's much better, and easier to work with. It's a bit more pricey but is definitely worth it. It's only a couple bucks extra per yard. For the non-skid finish, one can either buy the premixed stuff from Interlux, or buy the non-slip compound that comes separate to be mixed into any color paint. The non-slip compound can either be mixed into the paint, or sprinkled over the wet paint, then re-coat over that more paint. But I've read that it's much easier to just mix it into the paint and roll it on. I picked some up about a week ago to use on my skiff so I don't have any first hand experience with it right now, but will soon.


----------

